

Ask HN: Business bank account for a Delaware Corp - jhubert

I can't be the first person who has had to deal with this. :)<p>My business partner and I have a Delaware registered corporation. It is an internet based business that provides tools for fundraising. We are making money, and it's currently sitting in a Paypal account. We need to setup a bank account to get it out and to get a merchant account. Where and how do we do it?<p>a) I am in California. I can register as a foreign entity in California and pay the $800 / year filing fee + any business income taxes and then go through HSBC (which seems to have really good virtual banking rates.) California, however, doesn't seem that friendly to corporations and since I have no use for actually doing business in California, this seems like a high price to pay on a margin business.<p>b) My business partner lives in NYC. We could register there as a foreign entity and pay the $125 / year filing fee + applicable foreign entity fees and annual taxes. Then go through HSBC as well. This seems at least a little more reasonable.<p>c) ? I don't know. What are the other options? What have other people done? Anyone know of banks in Delaware that would deal with us?<p>Also, if we are registered as a foreign entity in California and we make money online, can California tax that income even if it's from all over the world?<p>This seems like such a simple thing, but it's very clearly not. I would love any input or advice the HN community has to offer.<p>Thanks so much,
Jeremy
======
dusanbab
I'm in a slightly similar situation; Delaware C-corp, but we don't do business
there. Our bank account is in NYC with Citibank, merchant account with First
Data. We are an online SaaS business.

IANAL etc but I thought it was best not to do any business in Delaware
directly, so not sure why/if it matters which banks in Delaware would deal
with you. In any event, I think you really just need an EIN to open a bank
account.

The whole subject of where an Internet business has "nexus" is apparently
quite a complicated one.

Not sure if the above is of any help, hopefully it is.

~~~
jhubert
Thanks. It was a bit helpful. I'm mostly curious what other people do because
it feels like something that has been done over and over again.

~~~
dusanbab
I found it a frustrating experience too...happy to share more insights
directly at dusanb [at] devicemagic dot com.

------
vessenes
Yep, you need to register as a foreign entity in the state, because you need a
state tax id to get a bank account. Gotta pay the state, baby!

Re: California tax, I have no idea; I'd talk to a CPA about that. Many states
don't tax online software sales, though.

~~~
vessenes
p.s. I recommend you both be signatories on the bank account with equal
privileges.

